# Visual Comparo: Audi R14 and R14 plus



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has released a shot today of Martin Tomczyk's 2010 spec Red Bull Cola liveried A4 DTM racer. Last year's B8 A4 DTM car had the internal designation of R14 and, with the 2010 updates, the latest versions of the car like Tomczyk's car have now received the R14 plus designation as also seen with the R15 LMP racer. 
For comparison's sake, that's Katherine Legge's Glamour Magazine car to the left. Legge is driving a 2009 spec car, which is a good visual comparison of the R14 and R14 plus.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Visual Comparo: Audi R14 and R14 plus ([email protected])*

The 2009 spec cars used in 2009 was the R14 plus - like Martin's car, they using the 09 cars again this year for the top drivers, they dont have new 2010 spec cars, all the R14 plus cars were used last year, except for scheider's car, he has a A4 that was unraced in 2009, but it's still a 09 spec car. Katherines car is a 08 spec R14. The rules are frozen for 2010, while the new 2011 rules are develped, so all last years cars are used again this year in 2010 - no new cars
Audi Sport Team Abt
2009 Audi A4 DTM R14 plus B8 (1) Timo Scheider
2009 Audi A4 DTM R14 plus B8 (2) Oliver Jarvis
Audi Sport Team Abt Sportsline
2009 Audi A4 DTM R14 plus B8 (5) Mattias Ekström
2009 Audi A4 DTM R14 plus B8 (6) Martin Tomczyk
2008 Audi A4 DTM R14 B8 (18) Miguel Molina
Audi Sport Team Phoenix
2008 Audi A4 DTM R14 B8 (11) Mike Rockenfeller
2008 Audi A4 DTM R14 B8 (12) Alexandre Prémat
Audi Sport Team Rosberg
2008 Audi A4 DTM R14 B8 (7) Markus Winkelhock
2008 Audi A4 DTM R14 B8 (8) Katherine Legge
Its interesting to note, as well as last year, that there are many visual differences between the 08 R14 and the 09 R14 plus, a lot more than compared to the 05 R12 and the 06 R12 plus - they look virtually identical


_Modified by lappies at 1:41 PM 4/7/2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Visual Comparo: Audi R14 and R14 plus (lappies)*

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Visual Comparo: Audi R14 and R14 plus ([email protected])*

To me, for the most part, they look the same aside from until you get to the rear fender flares-the venting on the R14+ is more agressive up on the front of the flare, and the rear wing supports are of the swan neck/quillar type derived from the Audi R15/R15+.
Other than that, I don't see may differences, though it could be the angle of the R14 in the photo, but then again, I don't really follow DTM much-as long as Audi is winning and competitive, I don't care. Hopefully the DTM rules encouraging minimal developments will helped with the Audi R15 program for this year, as several LMP engineers spent time with the DTM squad last year.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: Visual Comparo: Audi R14 and R14 plus (chernaudi)*

The angle in this photo makes it hard to see. The Air intakes on the front of the cars is the biggest visual clue. They differ in direction of the slant of the air intake. The side pods of the cars are different (cannot see that in this photo) the exhasts are also slightly different. And then also the rear wing and the rear venders and flares, as mentioned in the above post. 
Its nice when the differences between the original model and the plus can be seen, when these cars are sold off to private teams in a few years to race in varous championships across the world one will be able to see if its a R14 or R14 plus. 
The Audi's that race in the Czech championship with the BRT team (the highest spec Audi Team running A4 DTM car outside the DTM, who buy there cars from the old Futurecom Team) is running two 05 R12 and one 06 R12 plus, all three in the same livery, makes it very hard to identify which car is which generation type. the R12 and R12 plus have no visual differences. 
http://www.brt.cz 
Its always nice that the older Abt TT-R DTM cars still race with private teams and noe the A4 DTM cars are also filtering there way to private teams, many 04 R11 A4 DTM cars still race, BRT is the only team to have R12 and R12 plus last year, not sure about this year if other teams have gotten any. The R12 plus is the highest spec model to be in private hands, although i guess R13's will pop up in private hands this year.
The Audi Sport engineers have hadit easy this winter to concentrate on the R15 plus thaks to the frozen DTM rules, but theyll be kept busy making completly new cars for the 2011 rules, im hoping the DTM trying to join forces with Japanese Super GT happens, then the Audis can race in Japan too, plus more manufactuers in DTM...lets hope


----------

